# Witch Lamps / Swamp Lamps



## MonsterGuts

Hi Everyone, 

I was pursuing the amazing PumpkinRot’s photos and was totally inspired to try and make some of witch lights/swamp lights. I love the organic feel of his work. He is truly my idol! 

I thought I would document how I made them in case anyone else was inclined to make some too. I made two different ones. One is a staff and the other holds a hanging jar. 

THIS IS FOR BATTERY CANDLES ONLY. REAL CANDLES MAY CATCH THIS ON FIRE. 

Shopping list:
•	Paint - black and raw umber
•	Jim Holtz - Adirondack Color Wash Spray in Butterscotch and Cranberry (you could sub watered down paint) 
•	Mod Podge in Matte
•	Mason jars (bought on sale at Michaels)
•	Bamboo tiki torch (99c Store) / black metal garden stake (99c Store)
•	Duct Tape ( I used about 20ft per lamp / 99c Store) 
•	Twigs
•	Newspaper
•	Elmers White Glue
•	CelluClay (use your 40% off coupon at Michaels for this)
•	Wired Twine (bought on clearance at Michaels.) Floral wire would work too. 
•	Erosion cloth or other items to decorate jars with
•	Battery candles

Jars
1. Coat your jars with Mod Podge inside and out. This will give them a filmy look. Let dry.
2. Dap black and raw umber in the bottom of the jar - get them good and grungy. Dribble a little paint along the sides too. 
3. Spritz a pump of cranberry Color Wash on the inside and let it dribble down. It gives a create blood effect. If you want your jars to glow more amber, you can spritz a little of the butterscotch color wash inside too. 
4. Grunge up the outside of the jar focusing on the top and bottom with black and raw umber. I even brushed on a little Mod Podge in spots and sprinkled it with dirt of a cool texture. 
5. Let dry completely.

















6. Remove metal flame pot from tiki torch staff.
7. Secure staff in something heavy so you can work on it - a heavy flower pot with pink foam pushed in works great.
8. Spread the bamboo open and insert the mason jar, keeping it as close to the top as possible. Secure with duct tape. 
9. Bulk out stake with newspaper bunched up and taped down with duct tape. 
10. Create a vine with twisted duct tape. 
11. Add twigs and secure with duct tape. 

































12. Paper Mache the areas you covered with duct tape. I used squares of newspaper with a paste made from 1 cup of Elmers glue to 3 cups of water. Let dry. 
13. Do another layer. Let dry. This will help give your holder a firmer structure. 

















14. Cover your paper mach with a fairly thin layer 1/4”-1/2” of CelluClay. I add enough water to the CelluClay so the consistence is like wet playdoh. If your layer is too thick it will take forever to dry and there is a possibility of it cracking - which isn’t the end of the world when you are going for an organic feel like you are here. Don’t worry about putting it on perfectly. You want irregularities like a tree or bark. I just sort of squashed it on in small sections. If you need to smooth anything down, dip your hands in water and just run them over the area. Let dry several days, depending on your weather. Once it is dry, it will be very light weight. 

























15. Thin out raw umber paint with water. You want a color wash - test an area first. It’s easier to build up color then take away. Paint it all over the CelluClay. Watch as you magically create wood! 
16. Decorate jars and staffs with erosion cloth/creepy cloth/etc.

Can you tell where the real wood meets the papier mache wood?

















































Hope this helps someone. 

-Kat


----------



## sumrtym

That turned out REALLY good! Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## nosefuratyou

Yes a very Pumpkin Rot vibe. These look really nice. Yet another idea well worth stealing.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thank you for sharing they look amazing


----------



## Malicious

very nice !


----------



## Tconahaunter

Great Idea. Love the results!


----------



## Tavisteam

That may be the best man-made bark I've ever seen. Amazing!


----------



## gigalights

Super cool. Might do these this year.


----------



## Chilliboo

Thanks monster guts!
These are great and well within my skill range now that you've shared this. 

Cheers!


----------



## Rick Sanchez

So cool! Definitely going to make a couple for my witches. Do you think they would be semi water proof or could be made so?


----------



## Vandalay Industries

Love the staffs, thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## ReelSore

Those would look awesome lining a walkway through a cemetery.


----------



## Bringer of Doom

Thse are freakin' cool! Definately going to add to my list of things to try.


----------



## MonsterGuts

Chilliboo said:


> Thanks monster guts!
> These are great and well within my skill range now that you've shared this.
> 
> Cheers!


They are definitely easy to make and the less perfect they are, they better they are. 

-Kat


----------



## MonsterGuts

Rick Sanchez said:


> So cool! Definitely going to make a couple for my witches. Do you think they would be semi water proof or could be made so?


You would definitely have to seal them with something. The paper clay won't hold up if they get too wet and the paint color wash isn't enough to seal them.


----------



## MonsterGuts

Thank you everyone for all of your kind words. 

-Kat


----------



## tupes

This is a great tutorial. Thanks.


----------



## Ellie13

Wow! What a great item. And great tutorial. Thank you so much for sharing. I am forever humbled by the talent on this forum. 
Ellie


----------



## Shadow Panther

Those are amazing!!!!! Thank you for the tutorial


----------



## SavageEye

That is beautiful! Nice work!


----------



## RCIAG

I literally have several dozen empty canning jars I should use to do this!!


----------



## freekvduin

Really enjoyed this tutorial, thanks a lot!


----------



## SewingPirate

That is brilliant, well done


----------



## Bryan316

Okay so who here is making at least SIX of these for their yards next year?

Come on, raise your hands, ADMIT IT!!!

I am hitting up every shepherd's hook I see at every garage sale I pass by. This is too cool. Now I CAN'T burn all the dead branches from my yard! I gotta save them ALL!!!

Outstanding idea, excellent execution, perfect results!!!!


----------



## Mrjinglepants

Those came out great! I tried my hand at these this year. I wish I would have found this sooner. I'm on the fence with my results. I used brown in the bottom, sponged some black at the top for soot and dusted the inside with red spray paint then used freaky fabric and glue on the outside to fog it a little. They look cool by day but don't glow as much as I would have liked. I wired them with candle LEDs so they came on with the rest of my display. I'll likely adjust them to be more like yours next year. Great tutorial!


----------



## Shadow Panther

I am going to make some of these for next year. They will make an excellent addition. Thank you for posting a how to


----------



## Kittycatblack

Just want to say I found this post and forum on Pinterest and I’m making these currently. I am soooo excited to see how end up. Waiting for the paper mache to dry right now. I used bamboo stakes instead of tiki torches because I can’t find them, and shepherds hooks were $10 each! I’m doing four on each side of my walkway. From one Cat to another, thank you for your tutorial!!


----------



## Brooklynhaunt

Thank you so much for making this tutorial! These really look fantastic. I would like to make a row of these to go along my front gate but would need to wire and waterproof them. It's frustrating but I have a home that is right under the street light so anything battery operated is just too subtle. Best of luck for the rest of yours and thanks again for sharing!


----------



## nolamom

This is so totally awesome!! I was looking for something along these lines for this year. For those who have posted and were making one or six, lol - how heavy did they turn out? I am asking because I will be making something similar but more of a walking stick. I will be marching in the Krewe of Boo and this would make an incredible eye catching accessory. Any helpful insight is welcomed.


----------



## biancasantosread

So beautiful! You are Absolutely a genius. I’m keeping this thread since it should be a classic for any Halloween!


----------

